# Internet über Koaxialkabel



## tommy295 (5. Februar 2019)

*Internet über Koaxialkabel*

Hallo Leute, ich ziehe demnächst in einen anderen Raum im Haus meiner Familie. Bisher hatte ich in meinem Zimmer ein hochgezogenes Lankabel da der Router im Keller steht. Jetzt habe ich im "neuen" Zimmer einen Anschluss über Koaxialkabel entdeckt.  Funktioniert das mit einer vernünftigen Geschwindigkeit? Zudem muss ich ja das Koaxkabel zu einem Lan Anschluss "umwandeln", jedoch ist ein solcher Adapter garnicht mal so billig. Hat da vielleicht irgendjemand Erfahrungen?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Internet über Koaxialkabel*



tommy295 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich ziehe demnächst in einen anderen Raum im Haus meiner Familie. Bisher hatte ich in meinem Zimmer ein hochgezogenes Lankabel da der Router im Keller steht. Jetzt habe ich im "neuen" Zimmer einen Anschluss über Koaxialkabel entdeckt.  Funktioniert das mit einer vernünftigen Geschwindigkeit? Zudem muss ich ja das Koaxkabel zu einem Lan Anschluss "umwandeln", jedoch ist ein solcher Adapter garnicht mal so billig. Hat da vielleicht irgendjemand Erfahrungen?
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe



In welchem Stockwerk befindet sich denn dein neues Zimmer? 

Die Entfernung zum Router (in Metern) ist bei sowas nämlich wichtig 

Kannst du außerdem zufällig sahen um was für eine Art Koaxialkabel es sich genau handelt? (gibt einige verschiedene)

Gruß


----------



## tobse2056 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Internet über Koaxialkabel*

100mbit ist einen 80 euro gerät möglich
IB-CX110-100-KIT: Ethernet over Coax Extender Kit, 1 Kanal, 300m bei reichelt elektronik

allerdings muss das eine direkte Leitung vorhanden sein zwischen beiden Geräten  bzw zu den Anschlussdosen.. die meisten Antennenleitungen sind meist von Dose zu Dose durchgeschliffen, dann wird das nicht gehen.
Das müsstest du selber vor Ort prüfen oder Prüfen lassen.

Ansonsten was spricht gegen ordentliches Wlan  oder sind baulichen Gegebenheiten so schlecht?


----------



## tommy295 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Internet über Koaxialkabel*

Vom Keller zum Ersten Stock, also:
Ich (Erster Stock)
Erdgeschoss 
Keller (Modem/Router/Internetanschluss)

Wie könnte ich das den prüfen?

Über den Anschluss direkt kann ich leider nicht viel sagen aber hier mal ein Bild.
Ich hatte halt die letzten Jahre lang den Luxus eines Lankabels und würde daher gerne (falls möglich) auf WLAN verzichten. Müsste mir zudem einen Wlan Stick besorgen da mein jetztiger Pc kein WLAN besitzt.


----------



## tommy295 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Internet über Koaxialkabel*

Hat sich erledigt xD


----------

